# JD's 27th Annual Vintage Bike Sale April 2nd 10-4 Sunday 9-1 in Plymouth, MN



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Mar 21, 2022)

Every year, my friends and I put on this sale to sell off collection bikes and parts.  As has been in the past, there will be hug table of 25cent each parts and many parts at near give away prices. Here are bikes I already have posted, but more coming:





						minneapolis for sale - craigslist
					

minneapolis for sale - craigslist



					minneapolis.craigslist.org
				



In addition to those, there are many new arrivals:  
Here's the final list:

RECONDITIONED MULTI-SPEED ROAD BIKES:

1984 ROMIC (like Paramount) 12 speed road bike 59cm or 23” frame with 33” standover  $800

1988 SCHWINN World Sport 12 speed road bike 54cm or 21” frame with 31” standover  $120

1980s GITANE Interclub 12 speed road bike 61cm or 24” frame with 34” standover  $120

1983 CENTURION Super LeMans 12 speed road bike 59cm or 23” frame with 33” standover  $120

1988 SCHWINN World 12 speed road bike 54cm or 21” frame with 31” standover  $100

1984 SCHWINN World Sport 12 speed road bike 59cm/23” frame w/33” standover $120

1988 SCHWINN Sprint 10 speed road bike 49cm/19” frame $60

1979 SCHWINN Traveler III 10 speed road bike 64cm/25” frame with 35” standover $60

1979 SCHWINN Continental II 10 speed road bike 56cm/22” frame $60

1980s RANDOR Elite 10 speed road bike 50cm or 20” frame  $40

1983 TREK 400 Series 12 speed road bike 61cm/24” frame with 34” standover $180

1980s KHS Citation 12 speed road bike 64cm/25” frame with 35” standover $120

1970s NISHIKI Olympic Royale 10 speed road bike 64cm/25” frame with 35” standover $100

1975 SCHWINN Continental 10 speed road bike 61cm/24” frame with 34” standover $80

1978 SCHWINN Traveler 10 speed road bike 57cm/23” frame with 33” standover $80

1975 SCHWINN LeTour 10 speed road bike 54cm/21” frame with 31” standover $80

1979 SCHWINN World Sport 10 speed road bike 50cm/20” frame $40

1970s SCHWINN LeTour Mixte 10 speed road bike 56cm/22” frame $100

RECONDITIONED SINGLE SPEED ROAD BIKES:

1986 PEUGEOT Tormalet single speed road bike 56cm/22” frame with 32” standover $160

1977 SCHWINN Sierra single speed road bike 56cm/22” frame with 32” standover $140

1983 SCHWINN Varsity single speed road bike 56cm/22” frame with 31 1/2” standover $120

1973 SCHWINN Varsity single speed road bike 50cm/20” frame with 30” standover  $120

1976 HKB Chimo Special single speed road bike 54cm/21” frame with 31” standover $100

1976 SCHWINN Varsity single speed road bike 56cm/22” frame with 32” standover $80

1980s 24” wheel single speed road bike 44cm/17” frame with 27” standover  $60

1968 SCHWINN Varsity speed road bike 56cm/22” frame with 32” standover $140

1967 SCHWINN Varsity  speed road bike 49cm/19” frame $80

1973 SCHWINN Varsity single speed road bike 50cm/20” frame with 30” standover $80

RECONDITIONED HYBRID/CROSS/COMFORT BIKES:

2000 CANNONDALE Silk Path 700 27 speed hybrid bike 44cm/17” frame with 29” standover  $200

1995 SCHWINN Express 21 speed hybrid 50cm/20” frame with 31” standover  $160

1992 BRIDGESTONE XO-3 21 speed hybrid 56cm/22” frame with 32” standover  $160

2000s GT Cirque  21 speed hybrid bike 44cm or 17” frame $160

2000s SCHWINN Merge 21 speed hybrid/comfort bike 46cm or 17” frame  $80

RECONDITIONED MOUNTAIN/ATB BIKES:

1988 SCHWINN Mesa Runner 14 speed Klunker 64cm/25” frame with 34” standover  $140

1980s UNIVEGA Land Rover 12 speed ATB bike 44cm/17” frame  $100

1987 KUWAHARA 18 speed ATB bike 50cm/20” frame with 30” standover $140

1997 SCHWINN Frontier 21 speed ATB bike 49cm/19” frame with 30” standover  $100

1989 GIANT Iguana 21 speed ATB bike 56cm/22” frame with 32” standover $80

1990 SCHWINN S7 KOM 21 speed ATB bike 56cm/22” frame with 31” standover  $240

1997 DIAMONDBACK Apex SE 24 speed MTN bike 44cm/17” frame with 29” standover $160

RECONDITIONED CRUISER/URBAN/TOWNIE BIKES:

1981 SCHWINN King Sting 5 speed ATB BMX cruiser  $750

1987 SCHWINN cruiser 5 speed beach cruiser 44cm or 17” frame  $120

1953 FLYING JET custom single speed 54cm or 21” frame with 31” standover  $80

1980s MURRAY Baja 10 speed street cycle 46cm/18” frame $60

1967 DUNELT 3 speed tour bike 54cm/21” frame  $40

1987 BRIDGESTONE CB-2 10 speed city bike 56cm/22” frame with 32” standover $180

1980 SEKINE single speed city bike 56cm/22” frame with 32” standover $140

1957 SCHWINN Corvette 1 speed custom klunker 49cm/19” frame with 30” standover $350

1984 SCHWINN 8 speed custom cruiser 49cm/19” frame with 30” standover $180

1984 MONGOOSE All Terrain single speed cruiser 46cm or 18” frame  $160

1978 ARIZONA 1 speed city bike 56cm/22” frame with 31” standover $120

1978 MARLBORO Woodstock 3 speed cruiser 56cm/22” frame $80

1990s RALEIGH Retroglide 1 speed custom cruiser 49cm/19” frame with 30” standover $80

1980s SCHWINN Cruiser Supreme 6 speed 46cm/18” frame 30” standover $100

RECONDITIONED/RESTORED BALOONER CRUISERS:

1947 ROLLFAST 1 speed custom cruiser 49cm/19” frame with 30” standover $250

1941 COLSON 1 speed custom cruiser 49cm/19” frame with 30” standover $250

1950s HIAWATHA  1 speed custom cruiser 49cm/19” frame with 30” standover $150

1937 MONARK Silver King 1 speed custom cruiser 24” wheels $300

RECONDITIONED MUSCLE/BMX BIKES:

1983 SCHWINN Predator Chromo Pit 16” wheel BMX $250

1968 SCHWINN Bantam convertible muscle bike mock Sting-Ray 20” wheels  $120

1980 SCHWINN Sting-Ray Pixie 16” wheel muscle bike $120

1981 SCHWINN  Pixie 16” wheel muscle bike $100

2000s MONGOOSE Index 3.0 freestyle BMX 20” wheels  $80

2000s KENT Abyss 20” wheels  $20

1980s BCA Lil Beauty 16” wheel pit bike $20

2000s HUFFY Pizazz 20” wheels $10

2000s HUFFY Sea Star 20” wheels $10

1990s BRATZ Lowrider  $120


----------



## 100bikes (Mar 21, 2022)

I'll be there!


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Mar 24, 2022)

Here's pics of some...
Many more coming.


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Mar 27, 2022)

more pics... (I'll get pics up of ballooners and Fastback in the next couple of days).


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Mar 28, 2022)

Pics of Ballooners and Fastback


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Mar 29, 2022)

New arrivals...


----------



## FlyingHigh (Nov 12, 2022)

Do you still have the schwinn cruiser supreme?


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Nov 12, 2022)

That sale was last spring and I don't think there was a CS here?  Anyway, the only cruiser I have right now is this
'96 Cruiser Six


----------



## Gully (Nov 12, 2022)

First of April again in '23?


----------



## FlyingHigh (Nov 12, 2022)

Thank you!


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Nov 12, 2022)

Not sure about date?, but the 28th will be the last one.


----------



## Gully (Nov 12, 2022)

Well, post in advance.  I'm just south of you and might run up to take a look around.


----------



## LIFE OF SCHWINN (Nov 12, 2022)

Will do, 
I normally put out 2 weeks ahead of time... 
My friends are dying or getting out of bikes.  I don't plan on either, but you never know?
One friend selling off is going to bring some really cool stuff next sale.  I just sold a lot of
parts, but I have a lot left, most of which is going on a 25cent each table.


----------

